# NFL owners approve Fergie's bid to become part owner of the Miami Dolphins



## Article 15

> MIAMI (AP) - Fergie may soon be on the Miami Dolphins' bandwagon as a limited partner.
> 
> NFL owners meeting in Boston this week approved the Black Eyed Peas singer as a part owner, but the team has yet to complete an agreement with her, Dolphins chief executive officer Mike Dee said in an e-mail Tuesday.



Black Eyed Peas' Fergie may become 'Fins partner - NFL News - FOX Sports on MSN

You go, Fergie!


----------



## DiveCon

Article 15 said:


> MIAMI (AP) - Fergie may soon be on the Miami Dolphins' bandwagon as a limited partner.
> 
> NFL owners meeting in Boston this week approved the Black Eyed Peas singer as a part owner, but the team has yet to complete an agreement with her, Dolphins chief executive officer Mike Dee said in an e-mail Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Eyed Peas' Fergie may become 'Fins partner - NFL News - FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> You go, Fergie!
Click to expand...


you CANT be serious


----------



## Article 15

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIAMI (AP) - Fergie may soon be on the Miami Dolphins' bandwagon as a limited partner.
> 
> NFL owners meeting in Boston this week approved the Black Eyed Peas singer as a part owner, but the team has yet to complete an agreement with her, Dolphins chief executive officer Mike Dee said in an e-mail Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Eyed Peas' Fergie may become 'Fins partner - NFL News - FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> You go, Fergie!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you CANT be serious
Click to expand...


Oh, they are.  

The NFL owners are showing excellent judgement so far this week.


----------



## Ravi

Why is that a bad thing


----------



## Xenophon

Ferg is hot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Do you know what a Limited Partner is?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Fergalicious.


----------



## jillian

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Eyed Peas' Fergie may become 'Fins partner - NFL News - FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> You go, Fergie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you CANT be serious
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they are.
> 
> The NFL owners are showing excellent judgement so far this week.
Click to expand...


they'd just rather share the sky box with Fergie than with Rush.

Can't say I blame them.


----------



## Sunni Man

She is just a slut who wants closer access to the players.


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> She is just a slut who wants closer access to the players.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sunni Man said:


> She is just a slut who wants closer access to the players.



LOL

You think she has to buy access?

LOL

You might want to take down the Einstein avatar in favor of Joe Biden


----------



## RadiomanATL

How about the possibility that its simply a business decision?

She is a business woman, first and foremost.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Ravi

RadiomanATL said:


> How about the possibility that its simply a business decision?
> 
> She is a business woman, first and foremost.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Makes sense to me. I've no idea why dcon is so shocked.


----------



## Modbert

Ravi said:


> Makes sense to me. I've no idea why dcon is so shocked.



It's because it would be an NFL owner who is a Woman.

Kidding Divecon. Maybe


----------



## Paulie

Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiids iiiiiiiiiiincooooooorporated.........K.........I........D........S


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> She is just a slut who wants closer access to the players.



Just a "Slut" who will make a boat of money doing well nothing but watch football! Yea bad move for her!


----------

